# Stevia?



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Anyone know anything about this stuff?

A plant from Paraguay that has leaves that are up to 30 times sweeter than sugar. Supposedly no negative side affects. Widely used in Japan as an artificial sweetener.

Being a sugar lover & dyslipidemic, I am always looking for a safe alternative to sugar.


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

kansashat said:


> Anyone know anything about this stuff?
> 
> A plant from Paraguay that has leaves that are up to 30 times sweeter than sugar. Supposedly no negative side affects. Widely used in Japan as an artificial sweetener.
> 
> Being a sugar lover & dyslipidemic, I am always looking for a safe alternative to sugar.


It is quite sweet, a tiny bit goes a long way, however it also imparts its own flavor. That isnt nessecarilly bad though. To me it tastes banana-y.

Worth a shot, if you like it then its great.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

JustAyoungMC said:


> To me it tastes bananacreampie-y?


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

kansashat said:


> JustAyoungMC said:
> 
> 
> > To me it tastes bananacreampie-y?
> ...


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

kansashat said:


> JustAyoungMC said:
> 
> 
> > To me it tastes bananacreampie-y?
> ...


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

its not a bad flavor...but I didnt care too much for the banana flavored green tea it left me drinking.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

JustAyoungMC said:


> It is quite sweet, a tiny bit goes a long way, however it also imparts its own flavor. That isnt nessecarilly bad though. To me it tastes banana-y.
> 
> Worth a shot, if you like it then its great.


sounds like it's right up your alley Alan!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

My wife has gotten into stevia. She bought a pound of the stuff and a few cookbooks. She wants to switch over from using sugar. So far she has made some cookies and cakes with it. Can't tell the difference.


----------

